# Overclocking X3 440 and X4 635



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi friends,

I am going to buy a new PC soon and am stuck among X3 440 and X4 635. As I want to OC the PC on stock, I am here to ask you which one can OC better (till how much) and will run cooler as I intend to do the OC only on stock ?

I need OC upto 3.5 ghz only....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

X4 635 is best bet and can easily OC till 3.5GHz in stock.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 17, 2011)

The default heat sink is a waste.My proccy was overheated when I ran prime at the default speed 2.8Ghz.
A cooler is highly recommended if you are going to OC.Now I am in 3.5Ghz but thats with CM Hyper TX3


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 17, 2011)

Better get Phenom II x4 955 BE and OC on stock rather than getting either of those processors and spending extra on an aftermarket HSF.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cybertonic have u overclocked your processor and what smps are u using?


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2011)

@ Rohit: Its completely clear from his Signature itself.



			
				 Cybertronic said:
			
		

> AMD Athlon II x4 635, Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H, 2*2GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 , CM Elite 430, 500GB Seagate 7200.12, Dell ST2220 LED 22", *CM GX550*, Sapphire HD 6850 1GB


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 24, 2011)

But can't we Unlock the 4th core in X3 and then OC it.  Does all the X3 becomes X4 by using a good mobo which can unlock the 4th core?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ not all. Also a good board is needed. Not just some 890 FX. Also the unlock is purely luck based. most of the time 785 or 880g is enough.

Well overclock it the processor remarYins stable after unlock.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pls suggest me a good OCing board and also tell me the way to OC the Processor.

I am using 4 GB Corsair XMS3 ram (1600 mhz) and Corsair CX400 SMPS.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

Full pc specs needed?
Have u bought the pc?


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 25, 2011)

Go for X4 640 and overclock it.Unlocking is not a guranteed thing.Most probably you wont be able to unlock X3 to X4.Even if u manage to do, it wont be stable.Also overclocking an unlocked proccy is another risk.Once you unlocked your processor you wont be able to measure the temperatures, after the unlock the sensors wont work and it'll show temp as 0's.

Its better to avoid all these, go for genuine X4 and OC it to 3.5Ghz or more


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

get the athlon II X4 635 and it's very easy to reach upto 3.5Ghz with this one though you may have get some 3rd party cpu cooler for better cooling.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks friends for yr help.  I have bought the new PC.  But now the problem is that it is not identifying the onboard graphics properly.  

Pls help by seeing this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/138658-onboard-graphic-problem-new-pc.html


----------

